# Ralley wheels



## ophiuci (Jan 23, 2012)

I am thinking about buying these wheels for my 67 GTO: 5x Original Pontiac Rallye II 14x6 Wheels (w/ Tires, Trim Rings, Center Caps) | eBay

I have two questions for you guys are these the correct wheels & tires for a 67 GTO and what do you think the most I should put up for them?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, if you care about the actual wheel codes and them being authentic, then for your car you should have wheels with codes HL JA JK JT KT or KU. The ones on the Ebay auction are JA and one JL, so the codes match (mostly). I see he has that auction set to start at $1200 though, no telling what his reserve might be or where the auction will go to. If you're just looking for wheels that look right but aren't necessarily "real", you can get them cheaper in reproduction form from places like Wheel Vintiques or Specialty Wheel.

Bear


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Being that they mostly match and do not completely match I would opt for a reproduction or look for another set. The wheels do look amazing though. I got a set of 4 15x7s rally II for $125 (minus beauty rings and center caps). IMO the price would only be completely worth it ... as long as they were completely the correct code for the year. Since they are not the price seems steep to me.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

all depends what ur looking for. u can get the same quality for less money with repro's. they r nice though.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

ophiuci said:


> I am thinking about buying these wheels for my 67 GTO: 5x Original Pontiac Rallye II 14x6 Wheels (w/ Tires, Trim Rings, Center Caps) | eBay
> 
> I have two questions for you guys are these the correct wheels & tires for a 67 GTO and what do you think the most I should put up for them?


 I have a set of 4 14x7 II's with tires you can have for $500 + shipping. Wheels were painted to match car. PM me your email address and I will send you pics.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I have the wheel vintiques and I would would give them a 5 on a scale of 1-10. I have 2 wheels that have rust bubbles under them and 1 wheel that actually has had the paint flake off and the steel rusting. This happened within 6 months of owning them. Less than 75 miles on them and they only been we a few times from washing mainly. I will probably have to repaint them this year. But it was the best option for me as I had no ralley wheels at all. Center caps and wheels with shipping from summitracing.com cost close to $800


----------



## sdjim (Jan 23, 2012)

what were the stock wheels on a 65 gto do not mean to high jack thread.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Stock were 14x6 rally ones or 14x5 steel rims. On a '65. I picked up the 4 incorrect 14x7 Rally II's that have been on my '67 since 1988 for $20 apiece at a junkyard. Rally II's are quite common. If not worried about number codes, buy what works and save $$$. They are great looking wheel, IMO.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Screw number codes unless your going concours or how ever its spelled! LOL


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

When I ordered my 65, Ralley I were not available as an option in late 64 into early 65. If you have a 65 your build date would show if the car should or should not have those wheels based on concours level judging.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pontiac Ralley II's are fairly common. I bought a complete set of 15x7's with good lug holes at a local swap meet for $50. I had them hot tanked and then did the restoration myself. After buying stainless rings, new lug nuts and replacement centers, I had around $400 total into them.


----------

